# Mosquitoes at Koh Samui



## ctbt (Oct 5, 2005)

Has anyone been to Koh Samui or any of the other islands off the Gulf (eastern) shore of Thailand during the summer?  One member of my family reacts strongly to mosquitoes and we would like to know if July/August visits there are guaranteed misery.  Thank you.  Phil


----------



## aleksir (Nov 17, 2005)

We stayed at Samui in 99 for a week.  A _very_ wonderful week.  It was late May/early June.  Mosquitoes can hunt me down a block away but I don't remember them being especially bad.  Nothing that some insect repellant (I'd bring 100% DEET) wouldn't solve.  Since it's a tropical climate, other than a bit more rain I wouldn't expect a change in mosquito behavior.

I can't say enough about your choice!  A wonderful piece of paradise.  Have a great time - I wish I could join you


----------

